# I hate my brand new kitchen cabinets! Help!



## b1ubird (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi

I just bought a 1940s house that's been fixed up by a contractor - he did a good job for the most part but the kitchen cabinets, although good quality, are _really_ not my taste. They're brand new cherrywood with elaborate molded trim, I really want something simple & modern. I've attached pics of the tyoe of thing I have now & what I have in mind.

Question is, should I have them repainted, or would it be better to replace the doors? Or will that look really weird with the cherry interiors / be hard to find the right sizes etc? Cost will definitely be a factor! 

Thanks in advance for any advice, I'm brand new here & a new home owner so verging on clueless....


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I like the cherry. But its not your flavor. So what you could do is this. Get a painter he can paint them white then add some slick hardware on them. Its either this or rip them out. I think there nice looking cabinets. Concerning counter tops keep them or change them. Make sure a pro painter does these cabinets. There is prep to get them looking rite.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

b1ubird said:


> I just bought a 1940s house that's been fixed up by a contractor...
> the kitchen cabinets, although good quality, are _really_ not my taste.


Is this a new observation?
Did you budget for a kitchen remodel?



> Question is... Cost will definitely be a factor!


No doubt. Learn to live with them as they are.

Most people sell and move within 5 years anyway.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i think ANY cabinets would look ugly with that green paint. i won't say what i think of the other 2 pics. except the brick back splash looks nice.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I think you know your options. The question is: How much do you really hate them and is it worth the money to you?
Your next step is to get some estimates for each option. If you decide to paint them DIY do your research. Prep is everything.

I do agree with Fix'n it. A different color wall paint may make them more palatable.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Another vote against the green paint. If you are set on that style of cabinets in the last photos you can buy new doors that style and paint the boxes to match, sell the cherry doors online somewhere.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I look at that paint and think 'Exorcist'......

Do yourself a favor.....go get a bunch of color chips and find a color that matches cabinets and granite......That green is making the cabinets look more red....

Repaint and give it awhile....you just might start to like it.....but don't paint the cabinets....pull them out and sell them....if new, you should be able to make a decent deal on them,


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am not a fan of painted cabinets unless factory finished. I know that some people like the look of brush marks and the cabinets could be spray painted if need be. I think those cabinets are very attractive as is (matter of taste) and would probably be of value to someone looking to replace his/her cabinets. If sold, you could get exactly what you want-color and style. Of course only you can decide just how badly you dislike the cabinets as was mentioned by another poster. Just curious, where are you located?


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I should not say anything, I wrote a post earlier but canceled posting it.

My thought is, those cherry cabinets are top of the line Cadillac quality cabinets.
They have a very simple door front design and are simply frigging gorgeous.
Would be possible to remove the crown molding and or replace with something less flashy, maybe change some of the other trim as well to tone them down.

I know there must be some quality white painted cabinets, I have never seen any.
Paint will always wear off and need maintenance. They have white laminate cabinets. All I have ever seen or installed were particle board garbage and not worthy of a laundry room.

If you were to call me and ask for a bid to paint those beautiful new cherry cabinets.
I would take one look at them, consider you to be a certified nut, and run far and fast from the job.
I would assume I could never make you happy since you already have the best.
I would be so angry at myself for destroying the beauty of the natural wood and be pissed off all the time I was doing the job.
Just not worth it to me.

Best option would be to pull them out and replace with something you do like.
To paint them, in my mind would be like trading a brand new Cadillac for a 10 year old yugo with a flat tire, and offering cash to boot for the price of paint and labor.

But just my opinion and everybody has one :whistling2:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just hate seeing people paint over nice wood.

How in the world did your kitchen get cabineted all the way to nice, finished cherry without you saying it would not work for you? There is a dramatic difference between what you got and the pictures you showed of what you wanted?

The cabinetry is not my fave look (nor is what you have in mind) either but I find it hard to believe the contractor ordered and installed such a nice kitchen without pre-order approval on the cabinetry. Didn't you discuss what you wanted? Was he or she real scary or something?


----------

